# Jeep Cj-5 To Ev



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

*Moved from the EV wiki...*
I am a 76 year old retired machinist/ machine designer/ machine repair superviser, who has worked on cars all of my life. I own a JEEP CJ-5 (willys) with 56000 miles and it is in good shape and registered and drivable. I want to add electric drive to it by taking out the front drive shaft and installing a 14 hp pm dc moter directly to the front differential. It has a 5.38:1 gear ratio and at 3000 rpms it would go about 45 mph.I have a friend who will give me a GE Electrack tractor, that I have not seen yet, but it might be just the equipment that I could use. charger, controlls,motor etc. If this is feasable, it would give me all electric drive up to the capacity of the batteries, (36 volt) and I would still have the ICE to assist on steep hills and extended range. The Jeep now weighs 1800 lbs plus 700 to 800 for the added weight = 2500 approx. I have searched the web and have not seen anything like this. I welcome your comments, please advise. Thank you. GR8MOON
(GR8MOON)


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

This sounds like an excellent idea, what your planning on building is called a "Parallel Hybrid" because both power systems can drive the vehicle independent of each other.

The Jeep should be able to handle the extra weight but you'll be riding your suspension very low, so you might want to upgrade to stiffer suspension.

Your math seems right on about your achievable speed with all electric drive, you could probably go faster but Jeeps aren't aerodynamic. 

One problem though, have you thought about how you will drive this Jeep with both the ICE and the Electric Motor at the same time?

2 throttles would be the easiest to build of course.


----------

